# IH 384 pto



## Brakeman (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey guys, try to find some information on the pto. The lever for the pto moves freely and does nothing to engage the pto. Looked up the parts break down on the CaseIH site. Figure it could be a roll pin or the clutch lever. Has anyone else had this issue? Just trying to help my brother with it a little bit. The pto has engaged before with the clutch engaged, on a hill. Any help or ideas would be greatful, thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

sounds about right??

Do you need a Genuine IH service manual ?? if so PM me e[with your e mail address.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Had afew computer problems ???

Sending pto section of manual to your e mail.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the same problem on a IH 444. PTO lever moves but nothing happens. The PTO is permanently engaged.

Did you end up finding out what the problem/culprit was?


----------



## Brakeman (Sep 17, 2011)

My brother hasn't came and got it yet. Still sitting in the shed. Just waiting to find out if he wants it or not. If he doesn't then I'll start digging in to the problems. The tractor needs alot of work. Clutch, engine rebuild, some tin work and paint to make her pretty again. But I will keep up to date on any progress. And thank you for the Email cyrush, it will come in handy. If I get the tractor I will invest in the manuals.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Brakeman. I hope to get ours fixed soon, but that is plan A. ;-)


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

I've read the manual and looks like the hardest thing about fixing our PTO problem is removing the footplate to get to the PTO shifter mechanism. 

And a question, if the 2 speed PTO lever is in neutral, shouldn't it be possible to stop the PTO shaft from turning when the tractor is idling? I tried to, but couldn't stop it turning.

However, with the tractor turned off, the PTO shaft can be rotated when the 2 speed PTO lever is in neutral, but can't turn the PTO shaft when either low or high is selected, which to me makes sense.

So not sure why when the engine is running and the 2 speed PTO lever is in neutral, that I can't stop the shaft spinning. Maybe I'm not grabbing the shaft hard enough.

Cheers


----------

